# Spying scandal



## bianco (Nov 18, 2013)

Snowden releases a 'slide presentation'...all hell breaks loose in Asia-Pacific;

No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au

_*Indonesian ambassador to Australia Nadjib Riphat Kesoema called home to Jakarta as spying scandal deepens *

INDONESIA has recalled its Ambassador from Canberra in retaliation for claims that Australian spies had hacked the phone of the country's President and his wife four years ago. 
Last night it was also poised to also expel Australian diplomats from Jakarta as relations sank to their lowest since the live cattle export disaster.

Threats were also issued by the country's Coordinating Minister for Politics, Law and Security, Djoko Suyanto, that he would review its intelligence and information sharing arrangements with Australia unless it issued an explanation for bugging the Indonesian leader's phone in 2009.

Threats were also issued by the country's Coordinating Minister for Politics, Law and Security, Djoko Suyanto, that he would review its intelligence and information sharing arrangements with Australia unless it issued an explanation for bugging the Indonesian leader's phone in 2009 when Kevin Rudd was Prime Minister.

Prime Minister Tony Abbott's office last night said neither the PM or the Foreign Minister Julie Bishop would be responding to the Indonesian Government's reaction.

Former Foreign Minister Bob Carr last night called on Mr Abbott to apologise - despite the phone taps being alleged to have occurred under the former Labor Government.

Shadow Foreign Minister Tanya Plibersek, however, was more circumspect in her language.

"Indonesia is a close neighbour, trading partner, and good friend. Our relationship is important for our region," Ms Plibersek said. _

#####

Good friend?

Aussie boys Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran are on death row, all their appeals have failed.
They're awaiting the day they'll be dragged kicking and screaming from their cells to be execution- shredded by Indonesia...the exact same Indonesia as mentioned here.

Oh, and Schapelle Corby is still in their prison.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 19, 2013)

The whole world does it.

Snowden is damn likely that has hasn't started a major war yet.

Fine to point out the spying on AMERICANS> NOT fine to go to the extreme he is going.


----------



## bianco (Nov 19, 2013)

Obama's best buddies in Indonesia...'beating up' on women; 

Diplomatic row with Indonesia could delay Schapelle Corby's parole | News.com.au

_*Diplomatic row with Indonesia could delay Schapelle Corby's parole *


AN INDONESIAN lawmaker says claims that Australia spied on Indonesia should be taken into account in deciding Schapelle Corby's parole. 
As anger continues to grow in Indonesia over the phone tapping allegations, a powerful parliamentary committee says it will summon the Justice and Human Rights Minister in the next two weeks.

*"The spying should be used as an additional consideration for the Justice and Human Rights Minister in Corby's parole process," Aziz Syamsuddin told News Ltd. *

Mr Syamsuddin is the deputy chair of the House of Representatives Commission 111 on legal affairs. His comments come as the Bali Jail Governor says Corby has been anxiously asking about when her parole will be granted.
_
#####

Yes, good at 'beating up' on women.



_Mr Junaedi said that shortly after taking over as Jail Governor he had called Corby to his office to find out more about the woman written about so often in the media.

"She is co-operative. She talked much," Mr Junaedi said during a ceremony at the jail Tuesday.

"I explained about the parole procedure. I asked her to be patient &#8230; I talked with her in English.

"I said that the jail has conducted our obligation, sent the parole application. I said, just wait for the process."

Mr Junaedi said he could not put a time frame on when Corby will get parole.

"We don't know when the parole will be approved. Could be tomorrow, next week, or even next year." 
_
#####

More like on the 12th of never.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 19, 2013)

This could prevent Corby from being released from prison. I hope it doesn't - not that stupid Abbott would give a stuff about her.


----------



## bianco (Nov 20, 2013)

Indonesia suspends co-operation with Australia on people smuggling in spying row | News.com.au

_*Indonesia downgrades relationship with Australia *

Australian Prime Minister Tony Abbott, right, is refusing to apologise to Indonesian President Suslio Bambang Yudhyono. Picture: Ray Strange Source: News Corp Australia 

INDONESIA has officially "downgraded" its relationship with Australia in the wake of spying allegations. 
"The downgrading in the level of the Indonesian-Australian relationship has been done," Indonesian Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa said today.

"We have taken measured steps in accordance with their response and attitude."

Jakarta Dr Natalegawa made the comments on his way into the Indonesian foreign ministry in Jakarta for a meeting with the country's ambassador to Australia Nadjib Kesoema.

"We have already adjusted various forms of cooperation,'' he said. 

*"We are turning off the tap by degrees.'' *_

#####

Yes, unless Aussie is licking Indonesia's boots 24/7/365 Indonesia gets roolly angry and offended. 

Downgraded?
What from y to z?  

*Why don't they just turn off the tap completely once and for all, then we'll never have to see or hear from them again. *
They're never gonna free Schapelle, all they do is taunt her with the smell of freedom.

Abbott should cut off all aid to Indonesia immediately, and ban all travel by Australian citizens to Bali/Indonesia...as a start.


----------



## bianco (Nov 24, 2013)

And now a sexually lurid cartoon of the Australian Prime Minister in an Indonesian newspaper.

http://www.smh.com.au/federal-polit...-recalled-to-ridicule-pm-20131124-2y3e9.html 


The publication of a sexually lurid cartoon of Tony Abbott on the front page of Indonesia&#8217;s Rakyat Merdeka newspaper on Saturday is the second time in seven years that the same newspaper has courted the outrage of Australians by inking an offensive image of the Prime Minister.

The first time, in 2006, a cartoon of then Prime Minister John Howard in the guise of a dingo mounting his foreign minister, Alexander Downer, inflamed an already torrid diplomatic row.

Saturday&#8217;s edition of Rakyat Merdeka (The Free, or Freedom of the People) devoted the top left corner of its front page to a colour sketch of Tony Abbott as a peeping tom, cracking open a doorway marked &#8220;Indonesia&#8221; while apparently masturbating and exclaiming &#8220;Oh my God Indo ... So Sexy.&#8221; [/i]

#####

Indonesia sexy?
LOL


----------

